# Diesel RZR



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2013 Polaris Turbo Diesel DXP1300. The new Turbo Diesel DXP sports a 1.3 Liter Twin Turbo Yanmar 1300cc beast of a motor. EGR equipped producing 180hp and 165ft. Lbs of torque. It has a new ceramic Kevlar clutch system with 3 speed on the fly paddle shifters.










Only pic of it....


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I want one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Still looks to be 900 on the front fender... I'm callin bs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It was on UTVUnderground's site... So call BS if ya want, I dont know anything about their reputation. But that's where I found it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hummmm i know they comming out with one


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

I call bs also. I think they were out of gas and they had to use diesel. It did look like the front had 9 on it. If Polaris came out with something that had more power than the 900 I would bet they would change the decals.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Their reply:

UTVUnderground.com Ok ok ok, we are just kidding, kinda, maybe


so who knows. Probably just a joke.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Um yeah and I dont see any paddles on the wheel. But if they did and the machine would hold up. Id have one.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Would be a sweet machine for the dunes, I don't think it's the ideal mud machine.


----------

